# Saturday



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a 20' offshore boat. I am very experienced and capable. If the forecast is correct will be looking for two out of Port A this weekend. Plan on a pulling some ballyhoo and catching some live bait. If all else fails I have some good snapper spots. Have Sea Tow and buddy boat. Pm me


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

What do you think $ wise?


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Prolly a lil over $200 for fuel, oil, and bait

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

That is total shared between 2 or 3 people.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

How far are you looking to run out?


----------



## Thrasher (Oct 18, 2010)

If your willing to go out to double yellow ill pitch in i have a 50w filled with 130 for grouper i know they are at double yellow along with big sharks


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Forecast is picking up.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------

